# WONDER what causes the Water Colour be YELLOW TINT !!!



## jungleval (Mar 11, 2015)

Folks,
The 110g water shows a slight tint of YELLOW, would the 10 yr old driftwood cause it. Or perhaps the sand brown colour gravel reflection, or the dirt in the gravel. I do have another 55g with Lava rocks & they dont show the same discolouration so am thinking Lava rocks are not to be blamed. Could the Old media in the Eheim pro cause it.?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

The yellow tenting can be either a mix of the tannins leaching off of the driftwood and the dirt leaching some smaller particles in the water. Do a quick check of your Nitrates, Nitrites, and Ammonia to make sure all your levels are balanced...

If they are you have nothing to worry about and it's just your normal issues with a dirted tank and driftwood.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

change your lightbulb


----------



## jungleval (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks folks, Will check the lvls tommorrow. Lighting is great with 1 Aqua blue & 1 White.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Charcoal can help remove tints from your water once the toxins are removed.


----------

